# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  01/12/2012 - "Deady's Little Girl"

## Oneironaut Zero

*01/12/2012
Dream Three*
*"Deady's Little Girl"*

I was on an upper floor of an old apartment building and happened to be looking out of a window, when I saw a woman in a compact car getting her vehicle flipped by an angry mob. Once the vehicle was turning over onto its roof, I could see that there were also kids in the car, and they were terrified. Immediately, I ran downstairs. I don't remember much of the actual confrontation with the crowd, but I was able to reason them into leaving the woman and her children alone, and they ended up dispersing. While they were clearing out, I began helping the woman and her 2 children out of the overturned car. She had a little boy and girl - the boy being the younger of the two, at the age of maybe 2 years old. He was just the sweetest kid. We'd gotten along really well, within the first few moments of my meeting him. Sometimes, he'd just come up to me and hug around my legs. The mother, who was maybe in her early 40's, was quite attractive, and very thankful for my help. She had short, black hair, and a bit of a 'punk' kind of look to her, and it was easy to see that there was at least some level of mutual attraction there. I asked her if she wanted to go and grab something to eat sometime, if for no other reason than that she seemed like someone I'd like to get to know.  
Later, after we'd gone out for food, we ended up back at her apartment. It wasn't long before we started fooling around and [Censored for now]. Eventually, I was just not able to ignore it, and I told her that I had to stop, before we'd even really gotten down to business. I didn't really go into detail as to why, not wanting to hurt her feelings. She was noticeably upset, but ultimately seemed to understand. Her father, on the other hand - whom I met later in the dream - well...he wasn't quite so understanding... 
Apparently, her father was some kind of immortal, invincible being. On the outside, he looked like your typical, southern-ish old man. (Kind of reminded me of Abraham Whistler, from the _Blade_ movies.) He'd caught wind of the fact that I'd refused to sleep with his daughter, and was soon Hell-bent on causing me major bodily harm. This 'man' spent the rest of the dream hunting me down and trying to kill me, often brutally murdering anyone that I'd recently associated with, in order to pick up a trail that would lead him to me. Every now and then, he would track me down, and we'd square off. I actually ended up killing him at least 4 times, throughout the course of the dream, but the bastard just kept coming back. This was quickly turning into a slasher flick type of scenario, and no matter how I would get away from this guy, he would just keep on coming for me. There was one moment when I was being stalked through a school or something like that. I'd grabbed some sort of weapon and was about to kill the man again, when I realized that it was the police that were following me this time. I'd almost killed them, by accident, because I was so rattled. They told me they'd heard something about the situation and were coming to investigate. However, while I was talking to them, the chick's old man popped up suddenly, and completely mutilated them both, right in front of me - carving them up in gruesome fashion. I believe I bolted, after that. After a little more cat-and-mouse, I remember one more confrontation with him, where we in the back of his pick-up truck (which was somehow stretched into an RV-like structure, with four walls and a ceiling). We'd gotten into another fight, and I had begun slipping in and out of lucidity, by this time. Feeling much less threatened by him, I attempted a few 'Hadouken' fireballs on him, but was not able to manifest a single one. Then, still having the upper-hand, I pushed him into into some sort of industrial shredder that he had inside his vehicle, painting one wall with his crimson remains. There was literally nothing left of him that could be identified. 
Having slipped out of lucidity again, and wondering if I'd actually managed to get rid of him, I made my way to the woman's apartment; where she and her kids had been, throughout the whole ordeal with her father. Despite our earlier 'problem', there was still a level of friendship between us. When I got there, though, instead of being happy to see me, like her kids had been, before this, there was an almost palpable hostility in the air. Somehow, they had gotten word that I had 'killed' the grandfather. Out of nowhere, the - once sweet and affectionate - little boy comes running up to me and bites me on the hand. Hard. I drew my had back and looked toward her other kids. She had three this time, instead of two, the third of which was an older, teenage daughter. All three were giving me a look that I could see was the spitting image of their grandfather's evil glare. But, where her younger children didn't seem to pose all that much of a threat, it was the teenage daughter in whom I could see an explicitly _dangerous_ level of rage building, though she remained silent...just staring at me. It was then that I knew he was somehow 'influencing them', from beyond - possessing them, somewhat, in order to carry out his revenge. The mother was also visibly hostile, though not on the level of the children. As I pleaded with her to let me explain the craziness that I had just been dealing with, she insisted that it was best for me to leave and take my daughter (who was now with me, for some reason), because I was upsetting her children. On one hand, I could see that she didn't really want me to leave, but with the tension the way it was, she seemed to be demanding as if she had no other choice. Feeling more than a little dejected, I left the apartment. 
After walking downstairs, I noticed her father's pick-up truck in the parking lot. Inside, was the man himself - fully whole - and he smiled evily while getting out of the truck and walking in my direction. By now, I felt completely defeated. I knew that he was just going to keep tracking me, no matter how many times I killed him. There was some stranger nearby, and I started raving about how I'd chopped the old man up, and how he kept coming back to life. The stranger just said "no, man...no...." and shook his head at me like I was losing my marbles. Again, I turned to face the woman's father. He had a bottle in his hand, with a cloth sticking out of the top of it - a molotov cocktail. For a moment, we just stared at each other, him with this smug look of victory on his face. About here, my lucidity began coming back, and really the first thing that I was thinking about was just waking myself up from this horrible dreams. In the middle of my train of thought, though, and without actually lighting it first, the old man suddenly chucked the bottle directly at my head. Almost instinctively, I focused on a bit of telekinesis and pretty much 'force-pushed' the unlit molotov directly back at him, accompanied by a wave of my hand. Before I got to see if it actually hit him or not, I woke up.

----------


## gtmj115

that was awesome, scary though.

----------


## Twisty

Oneironaut, you always have the mist epic dreams!  Maybe in a future lucid you can get your revenge, huh?

----------


## Mancon

I enjoyed reading that! Sounded really cool. Keep posting your dreams  ::D: 

That picture traumatized me..

----------

